# Philly book signing: Rene Redzipi



## mille162 (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone at the Noma book signing/talk by Rene Redzepi tonight?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2018)

Is that in Philadelphia tonight? I think at least one KKFer was at the DC event last night.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 24, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Is that in Philadelphia tonight? I think at least one KKFer was at the DC event last night.



Yea, just finished. Very thorough and informative talk on fermenting. The thought process at Noma and some history of their menu’s. Highly recommended any chef go see it.

On another note, the new book is a monster of a book with 455 pages. Today hit NYTimes top 10 list. Recipes are very detailed with pics. Highly recommended


----------

